# Prepping plants for no snails?



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello everyone,

So I'm getting ready to set a new tank up and I'll be using some plants that are currently in my 10g which is riddled with snails. Is there some way beyond just through brushing the plants clean to ensure that they'll snail free when moved into the new tank? Perhaps a h2o2 soak for a like 30 seconds? 

Thanks for reading,
Bryan


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

h2o2 won't do it. h2o2 will kill algae. i'd say a bleach dip. 1:21 bleach water. put the plant in for a minute. then take out and dechlorinate in a dip. there was this one other dip though... spells like pomegrante or something.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Potassium permanganate.
Walmart sells it, it’s called Clear water by Jungle labs.
A small bottle for under $5 will last quite awhile.
Charles


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Interesting...I'll be sure to try some of that. And this stuff is like acid for snails? I want no chance for these to survive and then infest my new pretty rimless ^_^


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

dabrybry said:


> Interesting...I'll be sure to try some of that. And this stuff is like acid for snails? I want no chance for these to survive and then infest my new pretty rimless ^_^


I wouldn't call it an acid. But the label says it's safe for plants and fish.
When I treat plants, I pull the plant out of the substrate and treat (overdose) 
in a pan of water. The snails fall off immediately. Do a search on this board for
Potassium Permanganate and you'll see that others use it for snails also. 
Charles


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Cool, thanks guys


----------

